# !!!!!New on Here. About to place first order and i need some help/advice.



## cc_unit (Oct 5, 2012)

first time using gear. ive done a lot of research so far and im pretty confident on what i want. so this is the cycle i came up with.


Week 1-12 Testosterone-Enanthate 250mg-500mg per week
Week 7-12 Winstrol 50mg every other day
Week 13-15 you will take nothing and let the testosterone begin to clear out
Week 16-17 Nolvadex 40mg per day
Week 18-19 Nolvadex 20mg per day
My problem is im not 100% sure on how many viles i need, syringes(i want new ones for every use), and the type of brands in the IP Gear. I wanna buy everything at once so i will be g2g.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2012)

cc_unit, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2012)

*

  welcome !!*


----------



## brazey (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...  repost in the anaboliz zone for opinions.


----------



## 00lude (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## iSteroids (Oct 6, 2012)

welcome to ironmag

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey bro,my opinion is that is a light cycle.At least stay  on the test while running winny. and take winny 50 everyday.


----------



## kamiwazi (Oct 12, 2012)

cc_unit said:


> first time using gear. ive done a lot of research so far and im pretty confident on what i want. so this is the cycle i came up with.
> 
> 
> Week 1-12 Testosterone-Enanthate 250mg-500mg per week
> ...




I know guy tell me ALWAYS have a bit extra because you loose some when you take in needle every time.
but you need know how strong 1ml is to know because i see in stores i looking at then are not the same somtimes.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2012)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

